# Official Thread: Bullz @ Miami, 1/18/2003



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Last time I did one, Bulls got spanked... by Dallas. Hopefully my luck is a little better this time around, against much weaker team.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Dallas was gonna spank us anyway.... not your fault. But if we lose tonight I'm gonna start wondering...


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls by 72... 172-100.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 14-25 4-6 last ten games and have lost two in a row. 

Miami 13-26 7-10 at home. Are 3-7 last ten games


----------



## CoNArTiSt52587 (Jan 16, 2003)

I predict the Bulls losing by 9 and a big game from the Butler's.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

101-96: bulls win.:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i say tonight the bulls should win in a close game(the streak has to end sometime) and hopefully show people we are better off with rose than with jones and that our young talent is better with us as well 

93-88 bulls


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

The streak is over.

Bulls win 98 - 92.








VD


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

God bless those lil kids that sung the National Anthem but....

that is the worst rendition I have ever heard. 




Go Bulls.
VD


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

The kid in the middle has a huge head


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill got the ball taken away from him while dribbling up the court one-on-one.

Lame


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Another sluggish start. It doesn't help when 3 of the 5 guys that start are ghosts on offense. I shouldn't have to tell you who...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler with the steal, and he finishes the fast break on the other end.

That's hustle!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mike James looks like an all-star tonight.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Mike James looks like an all-star tonight.


????

2 pts, 1 steal.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Hassell's offense makes me barf.

Hello.. BC.... Hassell can't stay w/ Eddie Jones.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Is Jay afraid to drive or something?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> ????
> ...


Sorry, but it's 8 points. He took the ball away from JWill going up court, and he lost JWill and made a slick pass to Grant after the bulls collapsed on him for the bucket.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, but it's 8 points. He took the ball away from JWill going up court, and he lost JWill and made a slick pass to Grant after the bulls collapsed on him for the bucket.


Jay just turned his ankle, so James capitalized on it for 2 straight treys. ARe you watching the game or just the box score?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Disgraceful 1st Q for the bulls. They committed way too many fouls and turnovers.

18-6 run to end the Q for Miami.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm watching the game. WGN superstation.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Jay just turned his ankle, so James capitalized on it for 2 straight treys. ARe you watching the game or just the box score?


If his ankle is hurted, he has no business being on the court period. He's helping the Heat more than he's helping us. GO HEAT!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Another impressive first quarter by the Bulls... :sigh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

For those of you also watching the game, do you notice how JWill dribbles the ball upcourt every posession? When it's Rose or Crawford, they pass the ball up court. I think it's better to pass it up court, but that's my $.02


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose took an ill-advised shot. BC took him out right away.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Caron is killing us. 

And taunting us.

We have no one to stop him



VD


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

This team lacks so much toughness.

Eddy gets dunked on (by Butler), stared at, taunted.....
I almost wish for the days of Artest, Miller and Oak. At least we wouldn't have this rook trying to disrespect the whole friggin team.




VD


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> This team lacks so much toughness.
> 
> Eddy gets dunked on (by Butler), stared at, taunted.....
> ...


They deserve to be taunted. I wish Jay BUST would sit his *** down on the pine and watch the game on tape. I am sick of seeing other rookies panning out while Jay BUST is making excuses. I have patience and I am urging him to sit his bun down and learn the game the right way.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer's the only guy on the bulls who consistently attacks the basket. A lot of outside shots this team settles for. Well, Craw just took one of his floaters after a nice penetration...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Miami has guys who take the ball to the hoop:
E.Jones, C.Butler, R.Butler.....

How refreshing.

Chicago is trying to feed the post. Eh. Marshall looks pretty bad tonight.





VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose just made a real nice dish to ERob, but he got fouled and missed. Rose made another nice dish right before the last TV timeout, to Fizer, who also got fouled.

Rose stopped Eddie Jones on a fast break.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Jay just follow with a great assist into the hands of... BRIAN GRANTS!!! Can we have more plays like this?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose penetrates, hands it to Marshall for the hook shot in the lane.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose penetrates, hands it to Marshall, Marshall can't finish.

How many assists he could have had...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

MArshall 9 pts in 2nd half... better.







VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Miami has guys who take the ball to the hoop:
> E.Jones, C.Butler, R.Butler.....
> 
> ...


Marshall has 15 points in the first half so far...
5-6 FG
5 rebounds


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

14 pt. lead down to 7. We'll take it

HALFTIME....




VD


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose had 2 chances in the second quarter to maybe do something he has never done..... DIVE FOR THE BALL!!!

But he didn't. His game is trash.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Marshall has 15 points in the first half so far...
> ...


Yes he had a better 2nd quarter


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose has been guarding Caron Butler.

Butler is 1-4 FG and 5-8 FT. Rose has 3 fouls, according to sportsline.


----------



## BK (Sep 15, 2002)

*rose, garding somebody? are you kidding me? rose? guarding?*

well, along with some more astonishing evidence of the wizzardness of cartwright (curry playing well, get's what, three minutes, pulling crawford after jay got injured, putting in hoiberg with a sore knee, putting in blount despite curry doing well) we get another jaw-dropping look at the defensive mastery of our hero jalen rose. 
man, any 8th grader can do a better job. he got pinned twice on the hip by butler, he got penetrated on three time by a #53 pick from the last draft, he can't dive for a ball once in his lausy life, or rebound. this guy get's what, 94 mill? you've got to be kidding me! he isn't worth a dime!!! in no capacity!!! neither offensively nor defensively!! he can't pass because he consistently gets in too deep or up in the air and dumps his trouble on somebody elses shoulders so he doesn't look as bad.
man, i wish i wouldn't watch this game but i am a fan - unfortunately. this team is sooooooooo hopeless!!! this coach is soooooooooooooooooooooo incompetent and challenged far beyond his capabilities! it's just sad!!! i sit there and laugh it off in disgust!!! but actuallly, i could start crying, because even though i don't want to, but i do care!!!

enjoy the rest of the game - which we will loose!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Don't Stop*

I am feeling a little like Bill Walton this evening. Catching the Stones on HBO, during halftime. Now if I could only get some satisfacton from the Bulls during the 2nd half.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose is playing point, JWill at SG.

Rose give and go with Marshall for the nice reverse layup.

Bulls aren't stopping them on defense.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: rose, garding somebody? are you kidding me? rose? guarding?*



> Originally posted by <b>BK</b>!
> well, along with some more astonishing evidence of the wizzardness of cartwright (curry playing well, get's what, three minutes, pulling crawford after jay got injured, putting in hoiberg with a sore knee, putting in blount despite curry doing well) we get another jaw-dropping look at the defensive mastery of our hero jalen rose.
> man, any 8th grader can do a better job. he got pinned twice on the hip by butler, he got penetrated on three time by a #53 pick from the last draft, he can't dive for a ball once in his lausy life, or rebound. this guy get's what, 94 mill? you've got to be kidding me! he isn't worth a dime!!! in no capacity!!! neither offensively nor defensively!! he can't pass because he consistently gets in too deep or up in the air and dumps his trouble on somebody elses shoulders so he doesn't look as bad.
> man, i wish i wouldn't watch this game but i am a fan - unfortunately. this team is sooooooooo hopeless!!! this coach is soooooooooooooooooooooo incompetent and challenged far beyond his capabilities! it's just sad!!! i sit there and laugh it off in disgust!!! but actuallly, i could start crying, because even though i don't want to, but i do care!!!
> ...


BK, why don't you tell us how you really feel?  Nice vent by the way.....

We actually have a good shot to win this game. If we can somehow feed the bigs (Fizer, Chandler, Curry, Marshall)... we'll win this game. Miami doesn't have the horses to contend w/ us down low.

Not to slam on Jalen even more, but he is having trouble staying in front of the Butlers. Maybe E-Rob will get some burn the 2nd half.... he didn't look half bad out there.


Go Bulls.
VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Butler isn't exactly staying in front of Rose


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

GAY WILLIAM with ANOTHER turnover. Looks like we'll need another point after this year. Our wing positions are pitiful at best.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Man, Jay Williams sucks. He can't play defense. I'm getting sick of him getting beat because it forces Chandler to foul and now he has to sit on the bench. That crap happens every game and it needs to stop. As I speak, Jay gets stripped on the fastbreak.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose is unconscious. A bunch of shots in a row. Then he misses a 3, Marshall gets the rebound.

Rose makes an amazing pass to Marshall who misses the layup (no foul call).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose passes to fizer, picks two men, fizer drives to the hole for the easy bucket.

Bulls down 4


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Man, Jay Williams sucks. He can't play defense. I'm getting sick of him getting beat because it forces Chandler to foul and now he has to sit on the bench. That crap happens every game and it needs to stop. As I speak, Jay gets stripped on the fastbreak.


Was that meant for sacasm because Chandler himself is horrible? No offense but Jay but he isn't even anything resemblinb B. Davis, Andre Miller, Gary Payton, etc... All those guys contribute to their team while Jay has been horrible lately. Chandler needs to get an offensive game. If not, he's nothing more than an athletic NBA scrub.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I sense a real shot at victory here.

Bulls down 81-80

Marshall shooting 2 FT AND we get the ball on the side!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall made 1 of 2

But why didn't they get the ball out on the side?

Tie game, 81-81

Miami ball


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Offensive foul on Butler. Bulls ball!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

So much for being clutch.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls choke

They don't box out, give Malik Allen a layup and the foul

Down 5 with 1:02 left


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Corey Blount... Corey Blount....





Vd


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Remember, Blount is in the game for defense, REBOUNDING, and veteran poise. LOL


----------



## coolFilipino (Jan 19, 2003)

Bulls choked and are down by 5 with 62 seconds left. 

btw. this is my first post! too bad its a sad one.

[edit] nevermind. I see I'm late. Finally an active Bulls forum!

...CRAWFORD FOR THREE!

[re-edit] TIE GAME at 86! Sweeet.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*And so the Duke*

curse of bust players begins again.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford hits a major league THREE

Bulls down 2

Jones misses, Bulls ball

Mr. Clutch hits the 2

TIE GAME


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

THANK YOU JAMAL!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jamal is huuuuge


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

LOL.

Wayne "Worst Play-by-Play Announcer in all of Sports, Bar None" Larrivee and Red Kerr called that play like the Bulls had actually done something important.

Is Cartwright going to come back with a Baxter for Crawford sub so he can have four power forwards on the floor?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice three by Jamal then tenacious D from Jamal on the jeat's point. That D was nice to see


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: And so the Duke*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> curse of bust players begins again.


I wouldn't call Grant Hill or Elton Brand busts... and I wouldn't call JWill a bust after 3 months in the league. He's had some big games, but he's messed up right now.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Crawford was FU*CKIN WIDE!!!

PASS!!!


----------



## coolFilipino (Jan 19, 2003)

ahhhh, they should've called a timeout! Rose missed a shot with less than 5 seconds left.

OVERTIME! all good.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OVERTIME

Rose with the key steal at the end and almost hit the game winner at the buzzer


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

But right now, Jamal is way better. Tough shot then good D to get the ball back.

Jamal was calling for the ball as Jalen tried to beat the buzzer


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

It would be mint and stuff if Jalen Rose looked for someone else every now and again. They had time and numbers and could have gotten off a much better shot than the one he took.

Now come with a lineup of Baxter, Blount, Hoiberg, Fizer, and Marshall and lose this thing by 14.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Can Blount box the **** out? Jesus, we nearly lost this damn game because of his sorry butt. If Grant made that shot, this game is over. Also, I am ashamed at the lack of effort running the damn floor on that possession. We could have had a layup and win the damn game. We better win this game for Blount sake.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

God forbid Coach Cartwright would put in Chandler to start OT. He's only won about 47 consecutive tips.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> It would be mint and stuff if Jalen Rose looked for someone else every now and again. They had time and numbers and could have gotten off a much better shot than the one he took.
> 
> Now come with a lineup of Baxter, Blount, Hoiberg, Fizer, and Marshall and lose this thing by 14.


Nonsense.

Rose took a 15 footer with a mismatch, and 1 second on the clock. Crawford was in 3-pt land.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

We don't deserve to win 

If we give up 3 offensive rebounds with a minute left in regulation we deserve to get torched


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose to marshall for the open 3, miss
Blount offensive rebound
Rose to marshall for an inside shot, travel

Another two assists that didn't happen


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The heat is on!

Bulls up 4!

3:32 left


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Boy these are two sorry azzed teams though


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Fizer is huge*

and Crawford has earned the starting spot until further notice. Jwill take a seat and learn from the bench.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose dishes to Crawford for the bucket

Fizer gives up an easy bucket at the other end


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Who guards Malik Allen?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls down by 1 with 41.3 left

Plenty of time

Need a bucket though


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Why is Jalen gunshy now?

Two straight TO's by Crawford.





VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Who guards Malik Allen?


Marshall, all game


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

CRAWFORD ****IN HUGE!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

See, Jalen? Try dishing now and again.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose dishes to Crawford for the THREE

Bulls up 2


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Huge dish by Jalen and a bigger shot by Jamal.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ONE STOP AND THE BULLS WIN!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Crawford has*

ice water in his veins


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Jeez, for a team lead by a defensive genius coach, the Bulls sure do get caught on screens awful easy.

Bill--how about putting a ****ing center in the game?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose has no chance guarding Grant.

Tie game, goes into 2nd OT


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Second OT. Jalen can't even walk now. We're going to lose this freaking game now!!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Double OT..... here we go!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

double overtime after a horrible switch by Marshall, left Jamal on Grant in the blocks. Then rose fouls Grant, while Brian is shooting, thank goodness Grant chokes on the shot, but how in the hell does Grant get that board?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Well, win or lose the great thing about this game is that the two cornerstones of the franchise's future have gotten a ton of experience.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> double overtime after a horrible switch by Marshall, left Jamal on Grant in the blocks. Then rose fouls Grant, while Brian is shooting, thank goodness Grant chokes on the shot, but how in the hell does Grant get that board?


No one on the Bulls has the guts to fight through a screen.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I doubt very much anyone other than Rose will get to attempt a shot in this OT.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JCraw 27 minutes, 5-9 FG, 3-4 3Pt, 2 reb, 4 ast, 1 stl , 13 points

Rose 50 minutes, 13-26 FG, 2-4 3PT, 2 reb, 6 ast, 2 stl, 1 blk, 28 points

Marshall 40 minutes, 9-14 FG, 2-3 3Pt, 13 reb, 1 ast, 3 stl, 24 points

Fizer 32 minutes, 5-11 FG, 4-5 FT, 8 reb, 2 ast, 14 points

Marshall getting way more minutes than he usually does

BLOUNT PLAYED AWESOME IN THE FIRST OT
BLOUNT just blocked a shot


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

bULLS WILL LOSE THIS


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal plays like garbage for most of the OT. Two TOs, and an awful defensive sequence on the immortal Mike James. Then an absolute dagger of a shot to get us back in the game.

Cartwright's extatic, mainly because Rose actually passed the ball.

Into the second OT, Jamal makes a nice shot

Marshall fouls out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose great feed to fizer, he misses the layup


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford again for 2

Bulls up 1 with 1:30 left

Marshall fouls out


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Jamal just hit a clutch shot to give us a 1 pt lead. Jay, take your seat and watch the master at work.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Look for Cartwright to come out of this timeout with only 4 players rather than put Tyson Chandler into the game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

i take that back

Crawford, Fizer

Draft 2000

Comin up huge


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer hits bulls up by 3!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Right there in a nutshell is why Jamal Crawford will never be the POINT guard on a good basketball team.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

DAMN!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Now I take that back!!! 

****ers cant rebound!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Geez whiz it would be nice to see Chandler playing right now


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

This team can't get a goddamn rebound. They deserve to lose this damn game. Go to hell, you *******s. GO HEAT!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Why did we only have 3 guys in the damn lane?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

If we're going to lose with our "smart," "experienced," "veteran" lineup of 6-8 power forwards, why not give our 7-foot CENTERS a shot?

Losing a game to a bunch of CBA castoffs because you can't rebound bad free-throw misses? Appalling. It's appalling even if Jalen makes this upcoming shot.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I swear to God, IF rose misses this.......


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Right there in a nutshell is why Jamal Crawford will never be the POINT guard on a good basketball team. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> because he missed a shot, he has done better than Jwill has all season in the last past couple of games. You are too high-wired relax buddy.]


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

is this our famous dribble the ball one on one at the top of the key, settle for the weak-*** pull up play?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ain't clutch!!

**** ROSE!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> is this our famous dribble the ball one on one at the top of the key, settle for the weak-*** pull up play?


 I love the pull up jumper....so predictable.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Crapola.

Rose had a good shot... it just didn't fall. These things happen.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*He got the foul*

Are we in the bonus?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Right there in a nutshell is why Jamal Crawford will never be the POINT guard on a good basketball team.


Oh please, and Jay is allowed to turn the ball over 6 times and brick a ton of shots? I thought you weren't posting anymore? Well, we lost. So I guess you better go bump the "Season is a Wash" thread.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Just wondering, who the **** replaced Marshall when he fouled out?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> is this our famous dribble the ball one on one at the top of the key, settle for the weak-*** pull up play?


The very one and the same! Tough break, Jalen.

The fact that Trenton Hassell is even on the floor in that type of scenario shows you just how over their heads Bill Cartwright and his staff are. Not even a clue about how to put the ball in the basket.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Just wondering, who the **** replaced Marshall when he fouled out?


Trenton Hassell


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Just wondering, who the **** replaced Marshall when he fouled out?


The 4-5's were Blunt and Fizer


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

****!!!! Fugly game. Bulls should have won this, but unfortunately no one knows how box out their guy.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We lost the game because of Cartwright*

if you blame the players you are clueless. They played their heart out tonight. If he would put in TC we would have won. No layups for Grant or Jones.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hassell went in when Marshall fouled out


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh please, and Jay is allowed to turn the ball over 6 times and brick a ton of shots? I thought you weren't posting anymore? Well, we lost. So I guess you better go bump the "Season is a Wash" thread.


Yeah, you're right, it's not a wash. A 1-41 road record is the sign of a healthy, robust, improving team.

I'm not comparing Jamal to Jay, I'm simply debunking the absurd notion that Jamal can be a full-time point guard on a winning team. It's ludicrous. 

Try Jamal at the 2, get him used to being a career back-up, or ship him out of town. End of story.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: We lost the game because of Cartwright*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> if you blame the players you are clueless. They played their heart out tonight. If he would put in TC we would have won. No layups for Grant or Jones.


it aint all on cartwright man, putting hassell in was sheer stupidity but this team cant rebound worth a lick, not even the vets.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Is Bill freaking stupid? Why the hell do you put Trenton Hassel in teh damn game when you need a freaking rebound? If Grant made that shot, they could call a timeout and substitute in another player. Stupid coaches result in stupid losses.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Scott May have you*

ever coached on any level because you don't sound like you have.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

All I have to say is, REBOUND THE DAMN BALL ON MISSED FREE THROWS!!!!!!!!!

man :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're right, it's not a wash. A 1-41 road record is the sign of a healthy, robust, improving team.
> ...


Who's going to be our pg? Mr. William who can't do jack except spewing his damn mouth. Please...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> The very one and the same! Tough break, Jalen.
> ...


Did you see that last time out?  Once again our team and staff looked disorganized. We had a 20 second timeout, most of it was spent with the coaches talking amongst themselves trying to figure out what the hell we were going to do. Meanwhile, the players leisurely walked towards the bench as precious seconds ticked away. Wouldn't want to hustle over to the bench, that wouldn't look cool on tv...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're right, it's not a wash. A 1-41 road record is the sign of a healthy, robust, improving team.
> ...


Because he missed one shot? Talk about jumping the gun, you need to relax.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FWIW

Hassell is hitting near 40% from 3pt


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Very disappointing. Jalen gets two different chances (open 17 footers) to win the game. No donut.

Golly gee, wouldn't it have been nice to see Tyson play some meaningful minutes? Especially since Fizer actually guarded Caron Butler on defense during overtime. That leaves us Corey Blount to grab that essential rebound.




VD


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> The very one and the same! Tough break, Jalen.
> ...


Would that be the reason that Blount was playing on offensive plays after timeouts? shheesss, at least Krause is consistent, his players and coaching staff are both not ready for prime time.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

MAN what a painful loss......the most disappointing loss of the season! Every time we had it, we just literally gave it away!!

LEARN TO REBOUND!!!!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Scott May have you*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> ever coached on any level because you don't sound like you have.


Ah, the sacred refuge of the unimaginative, the "oh, you think you could do better?" argument.

Don't be mad at me, people, be mad at the people who've assembled and coach this atrocious basketball team.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount played awesome in OT.

3 rebounds and 2 steals plus some blocked shots that don't show up in the box score.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Scott May have you*

ever coached on any level because you don't sound like you have.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

A coach's job is supposed to teach young players the game. Our staff isn't doing their job and I am sick of their incompetence. When you put Hassel in instead of a 7 footer for a rebound, there's something wrong. It doesn't take a genius to figure out that it was the right move. Bill Berry, Meyer, and Thornton are a bunch of losers that should belong in the CBA not the NBA.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

Saw the end of the game on the dish...that was just an atrocious final minute. 

Brian Grant abused Chicago's frontcourt...where was Chandler?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Da Bullz.

Yes Blount played great Defense but how about an occasional offensive/defensive substituition?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Because he missed one shot? Talk about jumping the gun, you need to relax.


English 101:

"In a nutshell" means "that one play is indicative of Jamal's shortcomings at the one," not "because Jamal missed that shot, I am concluding he can't be a one."

Yeah, just relax and sit back and enjoy 41 consecutive road losses (if the Bulls can't beat Miami or Cleveland on the road, who will they beat?).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Very disappointing. Jalen gets two different chances (open 17 footers) to win the game. No donut.
> 
> Golly gee, wouldn't it have been nice to see Tyson play some meaningful minutes? Especially since Fizer actually guarded Caron Butler on defense during overtime. That leaves us Corey Blount to grab that essential rebound.
> ...


The last thing Cartwright wanted was someone to come in and foul, giving them points at the FT line.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Scott May have you*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> ever coached on any level because you don't sound like you have.


DaFuture,

Are you Hub Arkush?


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> Saw the end of the game on the dish...that was just an atrocious final minute.
> 
> Brian Grant abused Chicago's frontcourt...where was Chandler?


Ridin pine, BC thought it would be better if he put 6'4 hassell in instead


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> Saw the end of the game on the dish...that was just an atrocious final minute.
> 
> Brian Grant abused Chicago's frontcourt...where was Chandler?


While I've never coached or played pro ball (DaFuture, what's your fax number? I'll send you a resume), I can only come to the conclusion that Cartwright doesn't want his gaudy Bulls' career stats threatened by his young upstarts. Hence he doesn't play them.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*May you*

did not answer the question.



Chandler showed nothing tonight you guys are not there in practice maybe BC realizes that sometimes CHandler has it and sometimes he doesnt and plays him accordingly. I am not mad him not playing Chandler, but Curry needs to be playing more he would kill Miami's small front line.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> The last thing Cartwright wanted was someone to come in and foul, giving them points at the FT line.


Cartwright could have subbed in Tyson on either of B.Grants free throws in 2OT. No reason to 1) sub Trent after Donyell fouls out and 2) keep Trent in the game at that point



VD


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> The last thing Cartwright wanted was someone to come in and foul, giving them points at the FT line.


I'm sorry, DaBullz, but that's hilarious.

Wasn't it rebounds off missed free throws that won Miami this game? The vets did a fantastic job of fouling. What they did absolutely nothing of was keep people away from the basket. 

I guess we'll just never know. Seems to me this is the sort of game the two seven-footers could have had an impact.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Cartwright could have subbed in Tyson on either of B.Grants free throws in 2OT. No reason to 1) sub Trent after Donyell fouls out and 2) keep Trent in the game at that point
> ...


Putting in Tyson doesn't guarantee a rebound, but it does make a foul - even on the free throw - likely.

I have NO problem with BC's choice. In fact, I was looking at the roster and thinking he should go with ERob, but Hassell and ERob are pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Cartwright could have subbed in Tyson on either of B.Grants free throws in 2OT. No reason to 1) sub Trent after Donyell fouls out and 2) keep Trent in the game at that point
> ...


Exactly, they had a timeout to burn anyway. If Grant made the free throw, they call a timeout and substitute in another player in place of Chandler. If Grant missed the free throw, Chandler would soar all over those shorties for the rebound. Granted that he's weak but there's no way in hell will he let one rebound get out of his hands once he puts all his effort into it. This was a dumb move by BC but I am not surprised because he's a dumbarse. This is just a sign of things to come.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Scott May have you*



> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> DaFuture,
> ...



Whats your point, and yes I have coached, on the Boys and Girls Club level, JV level, and assistant on the Varsity level in Maryland one of the best states in the nation for high school basketball talent and competitiveness.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> English 101:
> ...


Aren't you done posting? Let me bump up your other thread, since the season is obviously a wash after tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, DaBullz, but that's hilarious.
> ...


No, it wasn't rebounds off missed free throws that won this game for Miami. It was letting Malik Allen score 23 points throughout the whole game.

The Bulls had 4 guys in double figures, Miami had 5.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This shows Rose ain't our guy. He had 2 clutch chances. He missed his shot against Milwaukee...well he actually never got off a shot. Then he misses this shot today. He played his heart out, but if you can't produce in the end your worthless. Especially if your a 12 million dollar man.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: May you*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> did not answer the question.
> 
> 
> ...


When you coach, who translates what you're telling your players into English?


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Wasn't it rebounds off missed free throws that won Miami this game? The vets did a fantastic job of fouling. What they did absolutely nothing of was keep people away from the basket.


Agree 110%.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't rebounds off missed free throws that won this game for Miami. It was letting Malik Allen score 23 points throughout the whole game.
> ...


Really? You don't think failing to get those rebounds cost the Bulls this game?

I'm not a coach in even an uncompetitive state, so I could be wrong.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Putting in Tyson doesn't guarantee a rebound, but it does make a foul - even on the free throw - likely.
> ...


You must be kidding me.

Do you really believe what you just said, or do you just want to offer a contrarian opinion w/ everything that I post here? 



VD


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*May let me say this*

if you ever planned on being a coach, stop thinking about it right now. Your team would quit on you after the first loss. You have no clue on how to yell or encourage a team, after a game like tonight you congratulate everybody on agreat effort and point out little things that we need to work on, not yell at them after a tough loss like last night.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> This shows Rose ain't our guy. He had 2 clutch chances. He missed his shot against Milwaukee...well he actually never got off a shot. Then he misses this shot today. He played his heart out, but if you can't produce in the end your worthless. Especially if your a 12 million dollar man.


Rose had numerous clutch chances and made most of them.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Aren't you done posting? Let me bump up your other thread, since the season is obviously a wash after tonight.


No, no, no KC--I said that until Williams and Crawford took the court together, I was done WATCHING. Well, Jay and Jamal were on the floor for the last 30 secs. vs. New Orleans, so I'm back in the saddle.

I'm not "hating on" the Bulls. It's just that enough's enough. Reinsdorf and the other owners have to quit counting money for a few seconds, fire the Fat Man, let Cartwright go, and get this thing at least turned in the right direction.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jamal Crawford can't be our PG of the future because he occasionally misses shots.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Rose had numerous clutch chances and made most of them.


The clutch shot that mattered the most went off his hand and missed. Ending the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> You must be kidding me.
> ...


LOL

When Marshall fouled out, I looked at the box score to see who I'd put in. I would have put in ERob for his height. I would have absolutely stayed away from Curry or Chandler.

Over the back means side out or free throws.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Im sorry that my typing skills are*

not up to par but they are on about the same level as your skills to analyze a basketball game. While you can blame the loss on the rebound after the free throw but being outscored 19-31 in the first quarter doesn't help we had to fight an up hill battle all night long and our guys responded. Now if only we could start JC from the beginning we would not have to fight from behind.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: May let me say this*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> if you ever planned on being a coach, stop thinking about it right now. Your team would quit on you after the first loss. You have no clue on how to yell or encourage a team, after a game like tonight you congratulate everybody on agreat effort and point out little things that we need to work on, not yell at them after a tough loss like last night.


Sounds like you're a Cartwright fan, and if that's the case, I'm racking my brain to think of the last time I saw him offer encouragement to a Bulls' player. He usually just scowls a lot.

Beyond that, all I have to judge him by is the personnel he puts on the floor, the plays he calls out of timeouts, and how his teams hustle and respond to adversity. How does he rate? He never has the Bulls best team on the floor. His calls out of timeouts result in turnovers just as much as baskets. I have never seen a team beaten to so many loose balls or in so little control of the defensive backboards. They crumple under pressure.

It's a terrible collection of basketball players, but that doesn't absolve Cartwright and his Keystone Kops assistants of the awful job they've done this year.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Starting over would be stupid since*

we have come so far I say two more seasons and if we dont make the playoffs scrape the whole thing and start over again.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


You can't be over-the-back when you get the base position on a free throw (ie. you would have to be pretty horrible for this to happen). Considering the Bulls leading rebounder was out (Marshall-15).... and you have plenty of timeouts.... and B.Grant is getting every loose ball and M.Allen is torching Corey Blount.... and Fizer is actually playing the 3 in Butler... and... etc,etc I think it would have been wise to put Chandler in for rebounding purposes. If B.Grant makes/misses or whatever, you still have timeouts in your favor in case you need Trent's great offensive arsenal in 2OT.



VD


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*By no means am I BC fan*

just an honest opinion on one coach from another coach. You guys like to blame BC a lot but its not his fault the team does not execute this team has some fo the dumbest player in terms of basketball knowledge ever assembled including the great JWill


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Jamal Crawford can't be our PG of the future because he occasionally misses shots.


Please...of course he can miss shots ("occasionally" is a bit charitable on your part). It's the quality and quantity of his shots that preclude him from being a point.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> You can't be over-the-back when you get the base position on a free throw (ie. you would have to be pretty horrible for this to happen). Considering the Bulls leading rebounder was out (Marshall-15).... and you have plenty of timeouts.... and B.Grant is getting every loose ball and M.Allen is torching Corey Blount.... and Fizer is actually playing the 3 in Butler... and... etc,etc I think it would have been wise to put Chandler in for rebounding purposes. If B.Grant makes/misses or whatever, you still have timeouts in your favor in case you need Trent's great offensive arsenal in 2OT.
> ...


I guess I can (reluctantly) buy the argument that Curry and Chandler should earn extra playing time via practice. But Chandler's arguably the team's best defensive rebounder and obviously its best "presence" on the interior. It certainly would not have hurt the Bulls to play Tyson in either OT, if only to (as I pointed out in another post) win the jumpball (a given).


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Scott*

now


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: By no means am I BC fan*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> just an honest opinion on one coach from another coach. You guys like to blame BC a lot but its not his fault the team does not execute this team has some fo the dumbest player in terms of basketball knowledge ever assembled including the great JWill


You are the first poster ever to call Jay Williams dumb. 

And for that you get this 

If you're going to fault a rookie player... why can't you fault a rookie coach? Puh-lease.




VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Our best inside guy fouled out in the 2nd overtime.
He had 15 rebounds, 4 blocks, and 4 steals to go with his 24 points.

He also missed a free throw in OT that would have won it for us. He also missed two layups in OT that would have won it for us.
He also got torched by Malik Allen for 23 points.

Chandler had as many fouls (4) as he did rebounds (4) in just 16 minutes.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> Chandler had as many fouls (4) as he did rebounds (4) in just 16 minutes.



Blount had 3 fouls and 3 rebounds in 26 minutes.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Scott*

now you are getting it pt is earned through practice. If fans only undertsood how important practice is they would not cry for certain players to get pt unless the player ahead of them is performing miserably ala JWill. Poor Practices=Poor Games 100% of the time.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Blount had 3 fouls and 3 rebounds in 26 minutes.


Yes, but he played basketball the "right way" and didn't feel he was entitled to a millisecond of that playing time.

Maybe Chandler could stay out of foul trouble if his coaches didn't insist he front players 5 inches shorter than he is.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Vin Deisel*

I am just saying that Bulls posters and most basketball players tend to believe that Duke players are smart players and are all knowing when in actuality their offense does little to prepare them for the pros and their defensive approach to the game is more of taking risks and very little teaching on helpside defense and playing good solid fundamental man to man defense. Let me just that Jwill basketball intelligence isnt the highest that is all he is nto dumb jsut not very smart when it comes to basketball.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Scott*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> now you are getting it pt is earned through practice. If fans only undertsood how important practice is they would not cry for certain players to get pt unless the player ahead of them is performing miserably ala JWill. Poor Practices=Poor Games 100% of the time.


ROFL. Trent Hassel must be tearing it up in practice and so is Jay. Too bad they can't translate their effort onto the court where it counts. From your logic, Iverson must suck real bad since he doesn't give a damn about practice. However, from your logic, I can also say that Hassel and Jay suck in practice because they suck when it counts for real. I am confused.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, but he played basketball the "right way" and didn't feel he was entitled to a millisecond of that playing time.
> ...


Maybe Chandler could stay out of foul trouble if JWill's man wasn't going to the hole so much and TC learns not to foul those guys.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Vin Deisel*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> I am just saying that Bulls posters and most basketball players tend to believe that Duke players are smart players and are all knowing when in actuality their offense does little to prepare them for the pros and their defensive approach to the game is more of taking risks and very little teaching on helpside defense and playing good solid fundamental man to man defense. Let me just that Jwill basketball intelligence isnt the highest that is all he is nto dumb jsut not very smart when it comes to basketball.


Some here attack Jay's matador defense. Debatable.

Some here attack Jay's shooting. Probable.

You attack Jay's intelligence. Laughable.




VD


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*TriN I wont argue with*

your basketball knowledge is close to nil. If not there yet. Vin Deisel watch Jay on the court he makes some poor decisions and every one knows Crawford makes better decision with the ball than Williams. Even some of their teammates have said the same thing. Just because a guy goes to Duke to play bball doesnt mean he is as intelligent as thew other kids at Duke who actually earned a degree. I just said that he is dumb when it comes to the court and making good basketball decisions, outside of that I do not know him well enough to make comments about his off the court intelligence.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Ever wonder why Philadelphia has not*

won a championship? It starts with practice, being around your teammates learning their games. Ever wonder why nobody will trade for Iverson. By the way by my logic the greatest practice player ever Michael Jordan is also the greatest player ever. Every single great player has been a great practice player. Nuff said.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: TriN I wont argue with*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> *your basketball knowledge is close to nil.* If not there yet. Vin Deisel watch Jay on the court he makes some poor decisions and every one knows Crawford makes better decision with the ball than Williams. Even some of their teammates have said the same thing. Just because a guy goes to Duke to play bball doesnt mean he is as intelligent as thew other kids at Duke who actually earned a degree. I just said that he is dumb when it comes to the court and making good basketball decisions, outside of that I do not know him well enough to make comments about his off the court intelligence.


LOL. WOW. I guess I must be dumb too. Hey, buddy, do you want to compare GPA and SAT socres to see who's dumb here? Like everybody, I actually watch the game and entitled to my opinion. You said that Jay was dumb but I don't think Coach K would agree with you. Maybe all our players are dumb too including Rose. Maybe you need to look in teh mirror and see who's the idiot in this group. The blind can't tell if someone is blind when he's blind himself. Take a deep breath and consider my advice.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Scott*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> now you are getting it pt is earned through practice. If fans only undertsood how important practice is they would not cry for certain players to get pt unless the player ahead of them is performing miserably ala JWill. Poor Practices=Poor Games 100% of the time.


No offense since you're the basketball genius in here but have you actually been in those practices?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: TriN I wont argue with*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> every one knows Crawford makes better decision with the ball than Williams. Even some of their teammates have said the same thing.


Yea, Rose especially appreciates Craw's decision making ..... cross half court, give the ball to Jalen & camp out in the corner.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Ever wonder why Philadelphia has not*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> won a championship? It starts with practice, being around your teammates learning their games. Ever wonder why nobody will trade for Iverson. By the way by my logic the greatest practice player ever Michael Jordan is also the greatest player ever. Every single great player has been a great practice player. Nuff said.


KG, TMAC, Malone, Stockton, Payton, etc... never won a ring in their lives so what's your point? From their practices, they translated it into court production. So far, what has Hassel been doing? Last question, have you been to the Bulls practices to make such a statement?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Coach K has been the benefactor*

of a lot of good talent, not saying he is a bad coach, but great talent makes up for a lot of short comings. Jay is not a great decision maker period. Therefore he is dumb basketball wise. Not personally but on the court. Get it.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Coach K has been the benefactor*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> of a lot of good talent, not saying he is a bad coach, but great talent makes up for a lot of short comings. Jay is not a great decision maker period. Therefore he is dumb basketball wise. Not personally but on the court. Get it.


Jason Kidd must be pretty dumb basketball wise too since he made a lot of bad decisions in his rookie year. What do you expect? Perfection? Even your love boy Hassel is making bad decisions.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Coach K has been the benefactor*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> of a lot of good talent, not saying he is a bad coach, but great talent makes up for a lot of short comings. Jay is not a great decision maker period. Therefore he is dumb basketball wise. Not personally but on the court. Get it.


Even with the recent slump, Jay's 5.4 assists per game is the most assists per game by a Chicago Bull since Scottie Pippen's 5.8apg in 1997-1998. Oh yeah, he is 'dumb basketball wise and not a great decision maker, period'... 



VD


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Starting over would be stupid since*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> we have come so far I say two more seasons and if we dont make the playoffs scrape the whole thing and start over again.


Huh? Is that a testament to how good the Bulls are now or how putrid the Bulls have been? Come so far? They still are a below average team and the only thing we can look forward to is hopefully one of the youngins becomes a superstar who can operate in the triangle offense.


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Very disappointing. Jalen gets two different chances (open 17 footers) to win the game. No donut.
> 
> Golly gee, wouldn't it have been nice to see Tyson play some meaningful minutes? Especially since Fizer actually guarded Caron Butler on defense during overtime. That leaves us Corey Blount to grab that essential rebound.
> ...


Fizer did a great job on Butler. Tyson is longer than Fizer, but Fize has more lateral quickness.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Coach K has been the benefactor*



> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> 
> 
> Jason Kidd must be pretty dumb basketball wise too since he made a lot of bad decisions in his rookie year. What do you expect? Perfection? Even your love boy Hassel is making bad decisions.




My love boy Hassel what are you talking about. Do you talk out of your butt every time you speak? And Jason Kidd has never been a bad decision maker. I don't expect perfection but as a Rookie Kidd averaged 8 assists a game and 3 turnovers and he played on a team just as bad as this current Bulls team. Jay makes a lot of bad decisions period. Watch a game once in a while. Passes into double teams doesn't rotate on offense or on defense a lot of times, the little things that help you win. 


Practice is important, maybe Trenton Hassel out plays everyone else in practice that is why he gets pt maybe nobody has beaten him out in practice. We don't know so to call BC an idiot is asanine. We can only speculate based on game performance. But I do agree that he should play Jwill and JC at the same time, with JC's improved D we can afford to play him when we have some favaorable matchups against smaller sgs


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> My love boy Hassel what are you talking about. Do you talk out of your butt every time you speak? And Jason Kidd has never been a bad decision maker. I don't expect perfection but as a Rookie Kidd averaged 8 assists a game and 3 turnovers and he played on a team just as bad as this current Bulls team.


Who was on that team with him???


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

```
Scoring Statistics
   Player           Pos  G M/Gm  FGm  FGa  PCT  3m  3a  PCT  FTm  FTA  PCT  AVG
 1 mashburn,jamal    SF 18 37.2  145  383 .379  35 102 .343   97  133 .729 23.4
 2 jackson,jimmy     SG 82 34.4  569 1308 .435 121 333 .363  345  418 .825 19.6
 3 mccloud,george    SF 79 36.0  530 1281 .414 257 678 .379  180  224 .804 18.9
 4 kidd,jason        PG 81 37.5  493 1293 .381 133 396 .336  229  331 .692 16.6
 5 dumas,tony        SG 67 19.2  274  655 .418  74 207 .357  154  257 .599 11.6
 6 jones,popeye      PF 68 34.1  327  733 .446  14  39 .359  102  133 .767 11.3
 7 harris,lucious    SG 61 16.7  183  397 .461  47 125 .376   68   87 .782  7.9
 8 brooks,scott      PG 69 10.4  134  293 .457  25  62 .403   59   69 .855  5.1
 9 meyer,loren        C 72 17.6  145  330 .439   3  11 .273   70  102 .686  5.0
10 wood,david        PF 37 17.4   67  154 .435  19  59 .322   29   40 .725  4.9
11 davis,terry       PF 28 17.9   55  108 .509   0   0 .000   27   47 .574  4.9
12 parks,cherokee     C 64 13.6  101  247 .409   7  26 .269   41   62 .661  3.9
13 slater,reggie     PF  3  8.7    5   11 .455   0   0 .000    1    2 .500  3.7
14 williams,lorenzo   C 65 27.8   87  214 .407   0   1 .000   24   70 .343  3.0
15 hodge,donald       C 13  8.7    9   24 .375   0   0 .000    0    0 .000  1.4
```
Jay Williams is not Jason Kidd but not many players really become superstars. Kidd is a fabulous player and if not for his off the court behavior, he would be mentioned with the likes of Johnson and Bird. 

Having the shooters that Dallas had in 94-95 helped the assist numbers but Kidd turned that 13 win team around in his first season.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

All I can say about this game is 15 ft's to Miami's 35. 

That's absurd.


----------

